# Mountain cured & cold smoked Beef Eye of Round



## pongo (Jun 10, 2014)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

I use a conical burr grinder for the spices and process all spices and curing salt together at the correct weight.

The roast was coated with Morton Sugar Cure and spices, then packed in a Zip-Lock bag together with about 1 Tbsp red wine.

The bags are stored in the fridge at a little warmer temperature and turned daily.

After about 2 to 3 weeks in the fridge the meat is nicely cured.

Now is time to dry the meat to get it ready for cold smoking. I made a home made cold smoker as an attachment to my Masterbuilt, it works fantastic! With the smoker fully running, the temperature raise just about 5ºF above the surrounding air.

I've been doing this for a little while now - but as always, the hardest time is to wait...

It should stay in the curing chamber for about 2 or 3 month, at the correct temperature and humidity.

Don't worry, I will write about this a bit later, promise!

2 to 3 month? 5 weeks past -  I can't wait any longer, I had to cut one piece to try...

It had lost 32% of its weight, it should loose about 35 to 40% (who cares..)

The taste is incredible fine, the meat almost melt in the mouth.

All my friends pick up a little sample,  the 1 1/2lb meat is gone in less than 2 hours...

Well, don't worry I have many more fine pieces in the fridge and the ripening chamber

(don't tell my friends - please...)













_Appenzeller Mostbröckli ct.JPG



__ pongo
__ Jun 10, 2014


















_curing chamber beef and coppa 02.JPG



__ pongo
__ Jun 10, 2014


----------

